
[Opensource] Looking for contributors carbonium.io/app - pastorgluk
Hey, we are building an open source web tool for design and prototyping and looking for the contributes (developers, designers, content publishers...).<p>The goal is to build an open platform for designers and developers.<p>We already have rich design capabilities and you can also write a code for the prototypes in the embedded editor.<p>You can see current state here http:&#x2F;&#x2F;carbonium.io&#x2F;app<p>The source code is here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CarbonDesigns&#x2F;carbon-ui<p>The project is written on typescript, es6, canvas, c# on the backend.
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
pastorgluk
Thanks, just posted there as well

